
Deeper Than Deep: David Reich’s genetics lab unveils our prehistoric past - benbreen
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/deeper-deep
======
sjeohp
_... the Zuckerberg couture of Harvard geniuses..._

 _... from an extraordinarily gifted family of geniuses..._

The writer is some kind of sycophant.

------
skosuri
I worked down the hall from the Reich lab as a postdoc and there was a weekly
data club where students & postdocs would present. One of David's people was
out or something, so David gave a 30 minute slideless talk about the work in
their place. It was riveting. I was stunned at how he crafted the narrative
and precisely explained the science. Since then I've taken the time to read
his work and have always been super impressed.

------
shock
_You don 't have permission to access /roundtable/deeper-deep on this server._

Is anyone able to access the site?

Here's the most recent archive:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20170904030057/https://www.lapha...](https://web.archive.org/web/20170904030057/https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/deeper-
deep)

~~~
abrowne
It loaded for me without issue.

